# Final Gravity?



## honkey (Apr 5, 2011)

I followed the original recipe. OG 1.070, right now it is at .998... Do you guys expect that it will get much lower?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 5, 2011)

It could. Check the gravity for a day or two, see if it drops more.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 5, 2011)

I made a few lids with an airlock so when my wines get to 1.000 I snap on a lid and wait 3-4 days and check. Helps to keep oxygen out. You will be fine. Keep it covered.


----------



## honkey (Apr 5, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I made a few lids with an airlock so when my wines get to 1.000 I snap on a lid and wait 3-4 days and check. Helps to keep oxygen out. You will be fine. Keep it covered.



Thanks, I have actually had it in a bucket with a lid since it started. I have stirred occasionally to help speed things up. I really am just anxious to get it into bottles!


----------



## Luc (Apr 5, 2011)

honkey said:


> I followed the original recipe. OG 1.070, right now it is at .998... Do you guys expect that it will get much lower?



I had wines going as low as .990 so wait a bit longer.
Remember your in no hurry.

Luc


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't be in a hurry to bottle, bulk aging helps the wine and wine that is quite don't can blow the corks and make one hell of a mess


----------

